# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  شوكولآتة .. غير

## بقآيا حنين

يآهلآ وغلآ بأحلى أعضآء وعضوآت شبكة النآصرة 


كيفكم ؟؟!
إن شاء الله بخير 

 
احنا متعودين على هالاشكال من الشوكولاته
اشكال تقليدية ومعروووفة في كل مكان 
 


 

 


 

ولكن انا اليوم جبت لكم اشكال غريبة وحلوة 
في نفس الوقت من الشوكولاته 



يعنـــــــــي شوكولاته غيـــــــــــــر 



هذا صندوق يعني هذا كله شوكليت
اما هذاك لا يعني هذا تاكلونه ويا الصندوق ^_*


 






الله يسلمكم .. هذي كرة أرضية من شوكولاته .. تشهي 
مووووووووو ؟ 


 




و هذي ممثلة .. بس ونااسة  :wink:  من كاكاو
و ذايب راسها  :sad2:  >>> مسكييينة  

 





و هذا إبريق >>> شااي جذااب على كاكاو ^_^
او يمكن تسموونة شاااهي  

 









و هذي جزمات نسائية حلووو يعني
تلبسين الجزمه و بعدها تاكلينه وناااااااسة 

خخخخخخخخخخخ










اما هذه غيييييير عجبني ما اقدر 
انا على الحركااااااااات راديووو









هذه بعد ياااعيني يا عيني









يااااااااااااااااااي هذه لشباب ولمحبين الكرة
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ








اما هذه للبنات الحلوين الطباخين
يحبووون الطبخ هذه لكم







خلكم معي


يتبع ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*شوفوا هذه الاشكال بــــــــعد

شوكولاتة على شكل سيارات ..
**

*
*وذي شوكولاتة بيضاء..*

*







**هذا بعد شكل غريب

**

*



*وهذه كذلك*
*
**
**


*



*شوفوا هااااااااااي
*
*




* 
*هذا دبـــدوووووب

**

*



*احلى وحدة عجبتني

**




هذه بعد
*

**



 
*حركاااااااااات


**


*
*

*



*شوفوا عشان ما تتعبون معي جبت لكم غرفة كااااااااااامل
من الشوكولاته يا عيني اللي بروح هناااك بموت 
**علينــــــــا خخخخخخخخخخ



*



*يااااااااااااااااااااي ما ودك تطلع منها*

 
**





*
*

*شرايكم بالصور خطيييرة مووو
عليكم بالعافية*


*تقبلوا تحيآتي وأحترآمي*
*بقآيا حنين ..~*

----------


## همس الصمت

شكل الكولاتات تهوووووس
وتخلي الواحد يذوب عليها وعلى لذاذتها
الله يعطيك العافية حبيبتي
ولكن سيتم نقل الموضوع الى القسم المناسب 
ليأخ1 حقه هناك ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## Habit Roman

أرحبواآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ

شنو هذا بقايا لا أنا ماقدر كذا

تشهينا بعدين تنسحبين بدون شيء لالالالا مارضى
أبغى منها مالي شغل فيك تجيبين يعني تجيبين


يسلموووووووووووووو ياغلاي

تحياتي

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الورد...
أممممممممممممممممممم
شكله مره مره شهي واجد
يسلموا ع الطرح الجميل
تحيااااااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شو هالشوكولا شو التعذييييييييييب*
*يسلمووووو بقااايا ع هيك حلى حلوو*
*يعطيكِ العافيه ع النقل*
*ماننحرم من جديدج*
*تحيااااااتي*

----------


## المميزة

اممم 
لذيذ وش هالتحسير
يسلمووو

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> شكل الكولاتات تهوووووس
> 
> وتخلي الواحد يذوب عليها وعلى لذاذتها
> 
> مغرييييية >> مووو 
> 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية حبيبتي
> 
> ...



 



تسلمي ع التوآجد والنقل خيتو *همس الصمت*

مآننحرم من هالجهود .. يآرب :amuse: 


دمتِ بخير ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> أرحبواآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
>  
> يآهلآ بيكِ عزيزتي ..~
> 
>  
> 
> شنو هذا بقايا لا أنا ماقدر كذا
>  
> هآآ ,, ويش سويت أني ؟؟
> ...



 
ربي يسلمكِ ويعآفيك خيتو *حبة رمآن*


تسلمي عالتوآجد يالغلآ ..~


دمتِ بورد :)

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> مساء الورد...
> 
> أممممممممممممممممممم
> شكله مره مره شهي واجد
> يسلموا ع الطرح الجميل
> 
> تحيااااااااتو..سمورهـ



 
 
مسآء الفل والياسمين ..


ربي يسلمك ويعآفيك عزيزتي :)


تسلمي ع المرور خيتو* سموره*  :embarrest:  :amuse: 


خآلص التحآيا ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *شو هالشوكولا شو التعذييييييييييب*
> 
> تعذيب مو طبيعي >> هع هع
> 
> *يسلمووووو بقااايا ع هيك حلى حلوو*
> *يعطيكِ العافيه ع النقل*
> *ماننحرم من جديدج*
> *تحيااااااتي*



ربي يسلمك ويعآفيك ويخليك عزيزتي *شذى الزهراء*


أسعدني توآجدكِ :embarrest:  ..~


تقبلي تحيآتي وأحترآمي  :amuse:

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> اممم 
> لذيذ وش هالتحسير
> 
> هههههههه
> ياربي اني ويش سويت حطيت هالموضوع وحسرت الجماعة >> هع
> 
> يسلمووو



 

ربي يسلمك ويعآفيك خيتو *المميزة* :)


تسلمي ع المرور عزيزتي  :amuse:  :embarrest: 


سلآموو ..~

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياويلي ويلاه  :wacko: 
وش هالتعذيييييب ,, سال اللعاب ماني قادره ...ابغى!!! :sad2:  
انتظر نصيبي من كل شكل حبه ...>>نعنبو ذا طمع :wink: خخخ

يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه 
موفقه,, وعساكِ على القوهـ

----------


## صمت الحزن

الله الله شكلها لذيذ ومشهي كمان :in_love: 
أبغى نصيب منهم 
أو أقواللك أبغى الش وكلاته كله00(( طماعه صح
يسلمووو على الموضوع الجميل
أنتضرك  :huuh: 
جيبي الي

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياويلي ياويلي شوكلاه >> مومصدقه 
ابغى ... اهئ اهئ
والله تحسير وعذاب
عاد اني اموت في شيء شوكلاه
والله تحسير >> شهيتيني
سلمت يدااك ع الطرح العذاااب
وفقك الله وهااا لاتروحي محل الشوكلاه الا ورجلي على رجلش << ههه >> لزقه
الحين ويش اسوي ابغى عاد تكفي جيبي ليي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يمييييييييييييييييييييي
رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
شكرا ع الصور الرااااااااااااااائعة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> ياويلي ويلاه 
> 
> وش هالتعذيييييب ,, سال اللعاب ماني قادره ...ابغى!!! 
> انتظر نصيبي من كل شكل حبه ...>>نعنبو ذا طمعخخخ 
> يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه 
> 
> موفقه,, وعساكِ على القوهـ



 
والله مآهقيت أن هالصور بتعذبكم ولآ كآن من زمآن حطيته >> فيهآ نحآسة المخلوقة

زيآدة ع التعذيب مو جآيبة لش ولا من اي نوع << هع



ربي يسلمك ويقويك خيتو *ورودة* 

شكرآ لتوآجدكـِ ,,

تحيآتي ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> الله الله شكلها لذيذ ومشهي كمان
> أبغى نصيب منهم 
> أو أقواللك أبغى الش وكلاته كله00(( طماعه صح
> يسلمووو على الموضوع الجميل
> أنتضرك 
> جيبي الي



 
ترى الطمع ماينفع
الحين انتي قلتي تبغيه كله فمآ بجيب لك شي

بس لوقلتي تبغي بس قطعة >> كآن جبت لش كل الأنوآع

خيرهآ بغيرهآ >> هع




تسلمي ع المرور غلآتوو *صمت الحزن* 


دمتِ بخير :)

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> ياويلي ياويلي شوكلاه >> مومصدقه 
> ابغى ... اهئ اهئ
> والله تحسير وعذاب
> عاد اني اموت في شيء شوكلاه
> والله تحسير >> شهيتيني
> سلمت يدااك ع الطرح العذاااب
> وفقك الله وهااا لاتروحي محل الشوكلاه الا ورجلي على رجلش << ههه >> لزقه
> الحين ويش اسوي ابغى عاد تكفي جيبي ليي



 
أهلين خيتو *النظرة البريئة*  :amuse: 


ربي يسلمك ويوفقك  :embarrest: 

حيآكِ غناتي
في أي وقت تبغي تروحي 
بس مري علي واروح معاك



شكرآ لتوآجدكِـ ..

سلآموو ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> يمييييييييييييييييييييي
> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
> شكرا ع الصور الرااااااااااااااائعة



 
الأروع توآجدكِـ *اللؤلؤ المكنون* ؛؛


العفوو عزيزتي  :amuse:  :embarrest: 


دمتِ بخير ..~

----------


## موالية حيدر

عاد ....   تصدقين ....
من ...  اختار ....   احتار     .!!!!!!!!!!
يسلموووووووووووووو ...
يا ......  ب ق ا يا ....  (حنين ).....

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> عاد .... تصدقين ....
> من ... اختار .... احتار .!!!!!!!!!!
> يسلموووووووووووووو ...
> يا ...... ب ق ا يا .... (حنين ).....



 

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛*






*ربي يسلمك ويعآفيكِ خيتو منصورة* 

*شكرآ لمروركِــ ..* 



*تحيآتي ..**

----------


## الاحساس المرهف

*يسلمواااعلى الطرح*
*بس حسرتينا*
*شكل الشوكولاتة*
*روعة وشهي*
*تحياتي لك ياغلا*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حركات الفوتو 
بس بعضهم مقززين
لو فكرت إنه حقيقي

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *يسلمواااعلى الطرح*
> 
> *بس حسرتينا*
> *شكل الشوكولاتة*
> *روعة وشهي*
> *تحياتي لك ياغلا*



 

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛


ربي يسلمك ويعافيكِ خيتوو
شكرآ لمروركِ الأحساس المرهف


تحياتي ومودتي ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> حركات الفوتو 
> بس بعضهم مقززين
> لو فكرت إنه حقيقي



 
مرااحب  ؛؛


ههههههه >> الله يغربلش حساسووة


شكرآ لمروركِ حساسة بزياادة



دُمتِ بخير ..*

----------


## وحيـده كالقـمر

*آمممممممممممممم*
*شكلهآ مـــــــرهـ روووعه*
*سلمتي غآليتي* 
*نقل موفق*


*تحياتي*
*وحيده كالقمر*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *آمممممممممممممم*
> *شكلهآ مـــــــرهـ روووعه*
> *سلمتي غآليتي* 
> *نقل موفق*
> 
> 
> *تحياتي*
> *وحيده كالقمر*



 


*وحيـدة كالقمر*

*ربي يسلمك ويعافيك*
*شكرآ ع المرور*

*دُمتِ بوئام ..**

----------


## ليلاس

امممممممممم

بعضهم حلوين

و في اشكال صج غريب

يسلمووووووا 

يا غلا

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> امممممممممم
> 
> بعضهم حلوين
> 
> و في اشكال صج غريب
> 
> يسلمووووووا 
> 
> يا غلا



 


*ليلاس* 
*ربي يسلمك ويعافيك*
*شكرآ ع المرور* 
*دُمتِ بخير..**

----------

